# Your Favorite Chinese skylines 2019/2020



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please vote

*this thread is open for all* :rock:

one example: tianjin








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455482&page=50

xuzhou








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1091449&page=3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Will vote after I see all the contestants photos.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

hangzhou
By *vilson_frangaj_design* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vilson_frangaj_design/45571400205/sizes/l

shenzhen








Shanghai, Shenzhen, Taiwan by Tom O'Malley, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

qingdao


oscillation said:


> by 萌小帅


beijing









Beijing - Skyline - 01 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

chongqing








City on the Sky @Chongqing天空之城 by Symphonex, on Flickr


dalian








DJI_0133 by SMX•, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

shanghai








Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr

tianjin








Tianjin Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

shenyang








DSCF9049_X-E3_1_400_5.0_200_27.0 mm_XF27mmF2.8 by Kian j, on Flickr

suzhou
By *寶銳 高* from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/31263456138/sizes/l


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

guangzhou








Haixinsha, the central axis of Guangzhou city by Qlin Zhang, on Flickr

nanning








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732814&page=43


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

wuhan








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732814&page=43

harbin








Untitled by Yaowenguo, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

chengdu








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468154&page=37

nanjing








Flickr Marco Berndt
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564483&page=21


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hong Kong

Hong Kong, China by Travel Center UK, on Flickr

kunming








*Flickr Dan from Indiana*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542219&page=13


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

changsha
By xiaomianlong on gaoloumi:








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=491132&page=11

ningbo








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224060&page=9
*Flickr number90564*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

nanchang


Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by V视觉


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652092&page=3

wuxi








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=263157&page=7


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

xiamen








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564496&page=18

dongguan








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505873&page=16


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

xi'an








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730433&page=6

hefei








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680066&page=7


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

fuzhou








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1452785&page=6

jinan








Flickr Giselle Leung
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=732096&page=7


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

changchun








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1270335&page=3

wenzhou








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408348&page=10


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dalian looks pretty with water and small mountains close by.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I replaced zhengzhou with Hong Kong and added my vote to it.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

guangzhou








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210619&page=723


----------

